# Bramble's Pregnancy's Closer!



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

Found her carrying hay around a couple days ago!







Ellie


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 5, 2005)

That is one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen!!! :shock: 

Jenn


----------



## m.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

oh my goodness, that is *too cute*!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

I've got a couple more pictures of her carrying the hay around, i'll post them tomorrow. Thanks for the compliments!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Look at the adorable Mommy. It doesn'tget any cuter than this. I love this picture. Give her kisses from me.How cute. I can barely contain myself now what am I going to do withbabies to coo over. So very cute.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

Lol, Tina, you're such a fruit cakeinthe kindest way though, in the kindest way. I'll post LOADS more in afew days....hehehe, including the pregger mommy belly! I'll sendBrambiepoo some kissies from you!


Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 5, 2005)

It takes a fruit cake to know a fruit cake dear

Iam going to hold you to that you know. I want to see this fat litle belly. 

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 5, 2005)

That's just a great picture!!!

Jen


----------



## samandshawn (Apr 5, 2005)

very sweet looks like she will make a very careing mummy


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 5, 2005)

she is such a good mommy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 5, 2005)

So cute,,, so when is she do? How is she doing? Getting fat I bet...


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> So cute,,, so when is she do? How is she doing? Getting fatI bet...


She's doing very well, thank you. She's due April 14th, so it's comingup soon. She's mellowed out a little from her normally "I'm Miss Queen"attitude, maybe she's becoming more of an Angel? lol, i doubt it, thiswill be her third pregnancy that i'm aware of. Her belly is gettinglarger, hopefully i didn't miscalculate her pregnancy this time!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeay! Another picture loaded!






Ellie


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 5, 2005)

AWWWWW!

What a good mum! Best of luck with the babies!

Monkeys!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> It takes a fruit cake to know a fruit cake dear
> 
> Iam going to hold you to that you know. I want to see this fat litle belly.
> 
> Tina


'tam a fruit cake**shhhh, i've never even tasted one!** haha! i'vealready done all the animal chores, ulg, 31 animals is a lot to takecare of! I'll get some of that fat belly for you when i go back outthere for the second round of checking on them! i was sitting on mystool watching her and the chicks again and she just flopped onto herside and lightly panted, i would've opened the door for her but theweek-old chicks can't have drafts....

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 5, 2005)

She looks so precious with her hay stash in her mouth. She will be a good mommy.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 6, 2005)

She just looks so cute. Just way toocute. Poor girl kinda warm awww. How much longer does she have no? I amso excited! Her nose looks so funny in hte second pic poor girl. Giveher a kiss for me when you go back out there.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Ellie! 

I missed this post, completely. This is the Best Picture!! To the photographer: Good Eye!

Look at her stuff that mouth and those little teeth looks so healthy and bright. How's the baby girl doing today?






-Carolyn


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 6, 2005)

aww just soo cute!! i love her!!

do u think it wil be hard to look after a litter of new bornscoz i was thinking bout it!!not now l8er on!! coz i was thinking ofgetting fluffy spayed and muffin a mum one time!

Thanks!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

it can be SOOO hard to raise babies, esp. if their mom doesnt like them :?

~Amy

Make sure you know what your getting into before you breed.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 6, 2005)

oh right but coz muffin is soo cute andloving do ya think l8er on in life when sges bout 1/2 yrs do ya thinkshe wuld be a good mother!

thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree, only breed if you have homes for them and if you know what you're doing. Good luck

Bramble's doing well, she flopped out on her side yesterday, obviouslytired:?poor baby...hopefully she'll kindle quickly with minimal pain.I'll keep everyone updated (pictures of the mama belly soon, Tina!)

Ellie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

She should be at least 8 months in my opinion. Ithought my bunny Fae was going to be a good mom...but boy was I wrong!I spend like 3 hours a day (all different hours) feeding them. This ismy routine

Wake up 7 AM (We start school at 8:30 and I usually get up at 8 but because I have to feed them I wake up and hour early)

7-7:30 have breakfast, take shower, go on computer for like 5 minutes
7:30-8:25

1,) Check over babies

2,) Go and get Fae who likes to put up a huge fight

3,) Feed babies one at a time because Fae has irritated mammary glandsand has thrown the babies off, thats why I can only do one at a time,because I cant pick all of them up.

4,) Put Vitamin E on Fae *Kick Kick Scratch*

5,) Put Fae back in her cage

6,) Come back up and prepare for the washing!

7,) Wipe all the babies and wait for them to pee (sometimes it takes like 5 minutes)

8,) Clean up and put babies back in their basket

Wow 8:25 has just arrived and now its school time

Repeat process at 2pm for baby with the busted foot (he is very skinny)

Repeat process at 8pm for all the babies.

I don't get me wrong I LOVE the babies to DEATH and would do this 8times a day to keep them alive if I had too, but this is a VERY tiringprocess. Considering this is my first litter it just takes me a littlelonger to do all of this. Lucky me I am home schooled, so I have plentyof time!

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 6, 2005)

Bramblebriar,

I guess its too late now and its fine, just next time youbreed PLEASE only breed quality purebreds that have multiple uses otherthan just pets!!!!!!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 6, 2005)

*lizabeth332 wrote: *


> Bramblebriar,
> 
> I guess its too late now and its fine, just next time youbreed PLEASE only breed quality purebreds that have multiple uses otherthan just pets!!!!!!


I agree lizabeth332, i know i'm going to sound like a hypocrite, but ireally did some reasearch and thought about breeding the two. I askedmyself if i had homes for them and if i'd have enough room for thebabies if a possible owner backed out. Both of those questions turnedout positive.

Then i wondered if i'd have an actual use for them, i do, i'll beshowing them at our local fair. They do not have to be a certain breed,just classify them into heavy or light. The kits would be in lightclasses. We get a premium for showing which will help in the buying oftheir feed (my parents don't like keeping animals and paying for their"extras" if they're no "income" on my part) 

I won't be breeding ever again, unless they'd be purebred, for instance me getting a Netherland Dawrf buck or a lop doe. 

Please don't think i'm having these for the "fun" of it, i'd never dothat, i know too well that there are too many unwanted buns out there.It's not like i'd take them to the pound if i get tired of them, they'dalways be welcome at our farm, even if an owner wants to give it up,i'll make them promise to return it to me, so i know it will go to aloving home. 

I've prepared and built two different nest boxes, two different sizeseven! I've researched and figured out what rations to give her, whatmight/may happen to her during pregnancy, such as breeching orcannibalism on her part. 

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't wait to see the kits and am glad thatpeople agree... I also think they should be purebred, and I have apurebred bred. But, I also went through the questions and got a postiveon both of those and others. Just adding some input... How is themother to be doing? Is she eating alot? Are you supposed to feed themextras or vitamins while they are pregnant? ( In a cat you have to feedthem a different kind of feed and give them vitamins they may not begetting)


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ellie,

Sorry if it sounded like i was criticizing you! I am surethat you will insure that these babies get excellent lives.sounds like you really planned ahead--GREAT! 

Heavy and light classes--now theres a new one. around here there is absolutley no place where you can show a cross.


> for instance me getting a Netherland Dawrf buck or a lop doe.



I would geta whole new pair. Bramble is a ND????doesn't really look like one to me but that's ok, the angle isn't greatfor that sort of thing...tho she just ISNT pure dwarf...besides if she was and you bred her to a ND buck, you'd get somebrokens which are currently unshowable in ND's... Briar is a lop? thenwho is the rabbit in your avatar...do you have a bramble/briar picturethread? i'll go look it up... (btw, cute names!) andremember, just cuz briar is a "lop" does not mean that you can go getany lop doe and breed purebred "showable" babies.

The rabbits that win are the rabbits that have been selectively bredfor many generations, each breeding striving towards the "perfect"rabbit, as specified in the Standard of Perfection. you justplain dont go get a few rabbits that look like a breed and produce awinner. Showable is not always show quality.Pedigrees are also always nice to have.

just a few thoughts! good luck with the kits! ihave a highly anticipated litter due the 13...she started nestingtoday...she's gonna go early--yay! 

Liz


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 7, 2005)

*lizabeth332 wrote:*


> Bramble is a ND???? doesn't really look like oneto me but that's ok, the angle isn't great for that sort of thing...thoshe just ISNT pure dwarf...


ok, i checked your picture thread... bramble DOES look like an ND...ijust am not used to seeing dwarfs with such DEWLAPS as she hasinthis pic:




youknow what she also looks like...a broken polish. what is herfur like? flyback or rollback?

ok, so briar is the rabbit in your avatar...yeah he does look like hehas some french or mini lop blood in him... still, i would NOT breedhim to a lop in hopes of "purebred" or "showable" kits. Iwould still, if you want to breed rabbits to show outside of your fair:


> I would geta whole new pair.


just a note, in generall it is not a great idea to breed a larger buckto a smaller doe, when the weight difference is signifcant...like thatthread gypsy started recently...

It will be interesting to see what you get out of that cross.mostly chestnuts and bkn chestnuts, of course, unless briar carriesself, but in terms of ears, sizes, type, what not--it'll beinteresting! hey, if bramble is a charlie then all you'll get isbrokens.

Keep us updated! only a week left, right!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 7, 2005)

SO you can't breed a big buck to a small doe but can you breed a small buck to a large doe?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ellie, you put so much thoughtand timeinto this, I am very excited for you. I don't know how you do it all,school, chores and care for all the animals. Can you share some of thatenergy.

pictures of the mama belly soon, Tina!)* I'm just glad youremembered. So when can I expect this belly shot. She doesn't have longto go does she? It's only a couple more days right or am I mistaken? Iam so excited for you.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2005)

Ellie:

cant wait to see pics of thebabies , no matter what they look like ,no matter short ears or floppy, You havedone so well and didmore research than manyAdults I know , Good for youdoing your homework with this , GoodLuck get thempictures going , ijust love the one withthe Hay in her mouthits precious.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 8, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> Ellie:
> 
> cant wait to see pics of the babies , nomatter what they look like , no matter shortears or floppy , You havedone so well and did more researchthan many Adults I know , Good foryou doing your homework with this , GoodLuck get them pictures going, i just love the one with the Hayin her mouth its precious.


Thanks, gypsy, i was really looking forward to your approval, i knowyou've "been there done that" with so many does! I'm so glad that i diddecide to research as well. Thanks again!

I'm so sorry Tina, i've been so busy, massive animal cleaning ontuesday, church on wednesday and science fair tonight. I wasn't able totake the pictures. I've been so "frazzled" (also with what i've talkedto you about) and getting science fair done. Today, i wasn't home tilleight p.m. i left for school at 7:15! 

I'll try to get pictures tomorrow!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry Tina, i've been so busy,massive animal cleaning on tuesday, church on wednesday and sciencefair tonight. I wasn't able to take the pictures. I've been so"frazzled" (also with what i've talked to you about) and gettingscience fair done. Today, i wasn't home till eight p.m. i left forschool at 7:15! 

Aww bless your heart. I was kidding sweetie. Whenever you get thosepics is fine. You got enough to worry about. I think about and pray foryou. Get some rest tonight ok. We'll talk tomorrow.Dear.

I'mhere for you.

Tina


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2005)

Your Welcome Ellie ,

but Hon whenpeople do all the rightstuff i have no problem withthat, what makes meangery is that others do itwith no regards to anything butselfishness .


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 8, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> You havedone so well and didmore research than manyAdults I know , Good for youdoing your homework with this , GoodLuck


I agree with this 100% please dont think i was critizizing you! in fact i congratulate you! 



> SO you can't breed a big buck to a small doe but can you breed a small buck to a large doe?


sure, if there is only a little difference it doesn't matter, but likei wouldn't breed a Californian buck (10lbs) to a himie doe (4-5 lbs)for example, because, for obvious reasons it would be more difficultfor a doe to carry and deliver huge babies than smaller ones.I'm not saying that its impossible, but generally easier on the doe...of course there is absolutley no problem with breeding a larger buck toa smaller doe of the same breed...just when it gets to beseveral pounds difference problems arise. I dont GENERALLYkeep tiny does, just because the bigger ones make better moms and havefewer kindling difficulties and have larger litters.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 8, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I'm so sorry Tina, i've been so busy, massive animalcleaning on tuesday, church on wednesday and science fair tonight. Iwasn't able to take the pictures. I've been so "frazzled" (also withwhat i've talked to you about) and getting science fair done. Today, iwasn't home till eight p.m. i left for school at 7:15!
> 
> Aww bless your heart. I was kidding sweetie. Whenever you get thosepics is fine. You got enough to worry about. I think about and pray foryou. Get some rest tonight ok. We'll talk tomorrow.Dear.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tina, it really means a lot, it really does.

I'm going out to take those pictures right now!

gypsy- I know what you mean, they just want kits as "pets" 'cause itwill be "fun." And then after they have the kits, reality sets in, theycan't find homes, they can't afford to feed them, and the only optionleft is the pound:X. How are all your little rascals doing?

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

DRUM ROLL, PUH-LEASE! Tina, the long-awaited pictures are IN!

Here's her "flopped." (look at that cute mama-belly!):






Here's a close up of her "flopping":






(More pictures loading!)

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's another one~!






Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

You are such a doll Ellie. I wish youwould have relaxed instead but WOW! What incredible Pictures. She looksadorable. Poor girl is huge lol. I hope you don't mind but I would liketo add this picture to my screen saver because uh she looks socute.






I am so glad you shared these with us. They are so Aweosme. Youalways take the best pictures. I love this one too. CAn I add ittoo?






Tina


----------



## Kyo (Apr 9, 2005)

Bramble's such a sweetie. ^_^ Her due date is onthe same day as my birthday!! :shock:There's more for me tocelebrate now!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

Tina- Sure thing! add away. lol, there are some more i took of her belly, but they aren't as good. Thanks!

Kyo-*Happy Early Birthday! *

All i can say is that i'm suspicous,she hardly touched her food last night, and scattered hay EVERYWHERE!I'm thinking she may kindle early, so i went ahead and put the nest boxback in agian....yay! Kits and Kittens!

Ellie


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Has she pulled any fur yet?
her belly is huge - when Roxy was pregnant, she was still quite skinny. Do you reckon it will be a large litter?

Hope everything goes well, Leanne


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote: *


> Congratulations! Has she pulled any fur yet?
> her belly is huge - when Roxy was pregnant, she was still quite skinny. Do you reckon it will be a large litter?
> 
> Hope everything goes well, Leanne


Nope, no fur yet, the farm's been loud and busy, with mowing and rakingand gardening, so i don't think she's all settled down yet, althoughit's not that loud. It's pretty hot out today and the chicks are older,so i went ahead and opened up the coop door and let Briar have accessto the chicken run.....

i can't remember who said it, but, they said that their large litters kindled early, so, i don't know!lol

I sure hope everything goes as planned. Thanks

Ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 9, 2005)

Just popping in to let you know I'm thinking of you and Bramble. 

Will say a prayer that all goes well.



-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, Carolyn. It's nice to know that people care and are thinking about you and how your animals are. Stay Gold, .

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hope everthing goes alright!! I want to know the very moment they are born!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh Ellie, I have faith everything will beok. I will say a prayer just to be on the safe side. I am so excitedfor you. I can only imagine how excited you are. I'd be hopping aroundlike crazy lol. I'll keep checking in here to see what's goingon.

Thank you so much for letting me add Bramble and her belly to my screen saver. I love it.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yay! When i got home from church, Bramble had herhay net emptied and all in her box, she has pulled out a large clump offur, the fur and hay aren't in "nest" formation....kits soon! 

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 10, 2005)

Good luck, did she have them? DId she have them now? Now? Maybe Now? Just a little excited!! How is she? Is she in her nest?


----------



## Kyo (Apr 10, 2005)

This is so exciting! ^_^Remember to update us on how it goes! I'm sure Bramble will give birthto healthy young and pretty buns.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh wow - i am sure they are coming sooon! Goodluck with them - you must let us know when they are born. My guess istonight!!! You must keep us updated on how it goes, lol!!!!!!!!

Leanne


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

I am so excited Ellie.You said you thought they may come early,so hopefully it's soon. I know you will be besides yourself withexcitement but please don't forget to jump on here for a sec and let usknow ok? I for one am crazy with excitement lol. I will say a prayerfor her and for you that all goes we safely and smoothly.

Tina


----------



## herobunnylover (Apr 10, 2005)

Since you live in Illnois. I'm selling dutchbunnies in Iowa. Tell me if you want one ok. They are due on the 23rd.I will sell them on the end of May.

Paiten


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 10, 2005)

Any more signs lately?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 10, 2005)

I know! I am excited, no more signs.....yet! Will keep you updated!

Ellie


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 10, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> I know! I am excited, no more signs.....yet! Will keep you updated!
> 
> Ellie


Thats sooo good! I'm happy for you! I loved having a litter!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 10, 2005)

:shock::shock:I was out petting Bramble andcooing over her, and i put my hand on her belly and i could feel thekits kicking! It was so awesome, i felt two or three little kitskick out! Awwww, i hope she kindles soon, thanks for all thewell-wishes!

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 10, 2005)

Now? Did it happen yet? I will be on here intillmy mom pulls me off and drags me to bed some make sure they are here bynine!!JK with ya! I really hope everything goes alright!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL, nothing yet. I just went out and checked onthem....again! She hasn't pulled out any more fur or used any of thenew hay i put in for her. However coma she has sued the hay she putinto the nest box and actually made a nest with it! This IS soEXCITING! 

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 10, 2005)

I am so excited. C'mon Bramble girl, weare all waiting. Ellie how in the world do you stay so calm. I'mbouncing out of my seat and I keep checking in here to see lol. Prayershave been said and fingers are crossed.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 11, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> I am so excited. C'mon Bramble girl, we are all waiting.Ellie how in the world do you stay so calm. I'm bouncing out of my seatand I keep checking in here to see lol. Prayers have been said andfingers are crossed.
> 
> Tina



Thanks, Tina! I've got more news, no babies yet though.

Okay, i just went out and checked on them, and i put my hand on herbelly, and felt stronger kicks! OOOOOO MY GOSH! I also felt a HEAD!!! 

It was so precious, i ran up here as fast as my knees would allow andquickly posted this....the thing was that i felt the head down in whatwould be the birth canal....most likely tonight! She's gonna make me go(more) insane if she doesn't kindle soooon!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tell Bramble, no pressure or anything butI have to go to bed early and I would just love to know that you andthe kits are happy healthy and asleep _hint hint_.Ellie, Iam keeping you and Bramble in my prayers.

Bramble HurryPlease?



Tina and Apollo


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 12, 2005)

I've ran down and checked on her four times inthe past hour and a half...nothing new yet, she's pulled a little bitmore fur, i'll check on her in the morning. Good Night, all.

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 12, 2005)

Dagnabbit! Every time I see that youhave posted on this thread, Ellie, I get all excited and hold my breathwhile I click on that little arrow...then no babies yet.

I'm dying of suspense!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 12, 2005)

I keep checking this thread. I'm so excited...

:shock:   

I'll be back!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 12, 2005)

Did she have them tonight? I know it has to be killing you... I am so excited and everybody else can't wait!!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 12, 2005)

What a Beautiful Momma! 

I love this picture. It reminds me of the link that Mambo orm.e. that was a song about guinea pigs.http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/guineapig.php


----------



## ariel (Apr 12, 2005)

What a good mummy she is!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> What a Beautiful Momma!
> 
> I love this picture. It reminds me of the link that Mambo orm.e. that was a song about guinea pigs.http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/guineapig.php


i love albinoblacksheep.com....i have the llama song and Amburgers and Wootbeer memorized......lol.

No kits yet:X....argh, she may not come as early as isuspected.....she's due this Thurday...hopefully kits soon! She's stillnot eating the much, but is urinating and pooping so i know nothing'swrong in that sense...hopefully SOON!

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 12, 2005)

NONE YET!! Oh maybe it will be tonight while I am sleeping...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 12, 2005)

Bramble, Hi Sweeteie, is there any chancewe can see those babies of yours tonight? How about if I say prettyplease?

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 13, 2005)

Any babies this morning?! 

Jenn


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2005)

Ellie :o we have Babies YET!!!!!!!!!curious minds just have to know, im dieing here to find out !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Any babies yet? 

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 13, 2005)

No babies yet....she's pulled more fur andstraightened out her nest more....really am expecting them at anytime...She's driving me insane...i keep checking on her like everyhour! I definitly think really soon, she's 31 days tomorrow...

Ellie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 13, 2005)

oooooooo I cant wait!! Make sure you post pics of the babies!!!!!  

~Amy


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 14, 2005)

YEAH, I can't wait!! It has to be tonight!! I hope everything is going ok!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm excited !!! Hope all goes well .. here's to some healthy little ones !


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Do we have babies? Please say we have babies. please, please please?

How is she this morning Ellie? I'm sorry about last night. Ikept getting booted off. I also wasn't feeling good so I went to bedearly.

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 14, 2005)

Any babies? 

Jenn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

WE HAVE BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OMGOSH I'M SO EXCITED!!! I didn't get to count them this morning, i wasa little late...she had them all in the nest! I think there are likeseven, i'll be home to count late tonight, i'm at school and can't talklong, YAY! I'm so excited!

I went down there this morning to check on her, i noticed that she wasVERY thin, and she also had blood on her back legs, i was so excited, ilooked in and she had pulled so much fur! The babies were alive andwarm, she actually had htem all in the nest!

I suspected that she'd kindle last night, and i set my alarm to go offevery two hours so i could run down stairs, pull on shoes run down tothe barn and check on her, BUT! I set the stupid alarm for twelve PMinstead of twelve AM! I was so mad at myself....

They're happy, healthy, warm, cute! Momma was in a much better mood.Sorry i couldn't count them, as i said, i was late, and i havescholastic bowl right after school, and then 4-H right after that, i'llget the pictures in VERY late...and i'll be able to count them then too!

A VERY happy,

Ellie


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 14, 2005)

Congrads, its so exciting


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 14, 2005)

YAY!!! Congrats! This is so exciting...

I can't wait to see the pictures when you get around to them! 

Jenn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 14, 2005)

It's about Time!! 





GiveBramble a Big Kiss from all ofus.



-Carolyn


----------



## Saffy (Apr 14, 2005)

WOO YAY !! Congratulations ! :dude:


----------



## lizabeth332 (Apr 14, 2005)

YEAY!!! keep us updated!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Bramble.I am so happy for you Ellie. What a long day you poor girl. It'll willbe awesome to see pics but if you are tired they can wait untiltomorrow ok. The punkins aren't going anywhere. I am shaking I am soexcited. 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tina


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 14, 2005)

YAY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! THAT IS SO GOOD ANDQUITE A LARGE LITTER BY THE SOUNDS OF IT TOO, I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE BYLOOKING AT HER TUMMY - WOW I CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!

LEANNE


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 14, 2005)

FINALLY BABIES!!! That poor girl was trying to hold on to them forever. Congratulations!!!

Jen


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, guys!

The scholastic bowl meet was cancelled (apparently everyone knew butme, go figure:?)....so i'll be home until 6:15, that's when i leave for4-H...

I counted the cuties! She had five! Two of the girls (hopefullythere'll be two girls) will be named Bracken and MJ...i took pictures!They're loading.

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations to both you, Ellie and toBramble. I am just so happy for you. Words can't express how relieved Iam. God knew you nedded a few minutes with the babies see.

I can't wait to see the little ones. Bracken, I've never heardthat I'll have to go look it up. Very cool name though, very different.MJ(?) meaning...?:?

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

I got MJ off of the SpiderMan movie, there was a girl there called Mary Jane, her nickname was MJ, i thought it was cute, lol. 

The pictures are almost done loading.

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's a picture of the nest box, i've moved the fur over so you can see the kits a little.



Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

Me holding one of the kits:




\

Ellie &amp;Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, they are so cute!!Congrats, can't wait tosee more pictures!!! She pulled a lot ofhair!!vgfbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbberkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkerkf!

Sorry about that I couldn't get my cat off the key board, She is pregnantand about to burst!! Bye!4 STUPID CAT!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Iam so moved Ellie. They are just awesome. I can't get over howbeautiful. Thank you so much for sharing. I am right there with youdoll. I can't wait to see more.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2005)

Congrats Ellie,

It was a long wait but worth it. Mary Jane or MJ is a nice name.

Rainbows!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2005)

WTG !!!! Brambie , WTG!!!grammy Ellie , geeshshe pulled tons of hair , poorthing got any still let forherself? 

Babies are waycute cant wait forthe bunny napping pictures to show upso i can pick which ones imgonna snealer in and swipe lol .Again Congradulations !!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Aww MJ is a very cool name. Still haven'thad a chance to look up Bracken yet, but I will. I love the names. I amso hapy for you.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> WTG !!!! Brambie , WTG!!!grammy Ellie , geeshshe pulled tons of hair , poorthing got any still let forherself?
> 
> Babies are waycute cant wait forthe bunny napping pictures to show upso i can pick which ones imgonna snealer in and swipe lol .Again Congradulations !!!!


Lol, gypsy, here's a better picture, you can see what itlooked like this afternoon, she was actually pulling a bit more furwhen i got home from school!







i'm thinking up some more names, will take more pictures tomorrow, it's a half day!!!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's some names:


MJ
Bracken
Scooter
Buster
Holly
Molly
Jax
Winston
Clover
Chloe
Baxter
Any suggestions? I'm look for cute but unique....

Dajeti-here's what dictionary.com says for "bracken"

[align=left]






2 entries found for _bracken_.



*brack·en*

(P)*PronunciationKey*(br



k






n)
_n._ 

A widespread, often weedy fern _(Pteridium aquilinum)_ havinglarge, triangular, pinnately compound fronds and often forming densethickets. 
An area overgrown with this fern.


[Middle English braken, _probably of Scandinavian origin_. See bhreg- in Indo-European Roots.]
[Downloador Buy Now]






*bracken*[/align]
n 1: fern of southeastern Asia; not hardy in cold temperate regions[syn:Pteridiumesculentum] 2: large coarse fern often several feethigh; essentially weed ferns; cosmopolitan [syn:pasturebrake,brake,Pteridiumaquilinum]


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you so much Ellie. It has been sohectic I haven't had a chance to look it up yet. You are very sweet fordoing that for me. I love the name and I love the meaning. I really dolove names that have some type of meaning behind them.

Tina


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 15, 2005)

They're beautiful!!! Congrats again! 

Jenn


----------



## EEEM (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats!!! Babies are so exciting. I'm sureyou'll have great fun with them. Sorry if you've already posted thissomewhere, but are you keeping any? And have you already found homesfor the rest?

Here are some names we were thinking of when trying to go for pairnames for our kids, but obviously they can be used individually:

Harold and Maude (from the movie, we were actually going with this, but Judy didn't look like a Maude to us, so she got Judy)

Punch and Judy (puppet thing)
Anthony and Cleopatra (I really like the nicknames tony and cleo too.)
Toast and Jam
Flotsam and Jetsam
Tweedledee and Tweedledum
Rosaline and Orlando ( really love Rosaline, or little Rosey)

I also love the names Lola, Lilly, Ella, Fletcher... Caesar might be agood name for a very bossy little kit.  I've got a ton of great Latinnames up my sleeve if you're interested.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you for those pics ! Am so impressed ! Well done Bramble !!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

EEEM* wrote:*


> *Congrats!!! Babies are so exciting. I'm sure you'll havegreat fun with them. Sorry if you've already posted this somewhere, butare you keeping any? And have you already found homes for the rest?
> *


We will probably keep three and sell/give away two. I"m having our 4-Hgroup leader announce at the next meeting that there might be two babyrabbits up for adoption/sale to a good home in a month or two....

i'll be showing Bramble, Briar, one young doe, and one young buck at the fair.

Thanks for all the great names! I really like Cleopatra.

Ellie &amp; Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's a photo i took yesterday:






Ellie &amp; Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits

p.s. i'm taking more pictures (better pictures) right now.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

AAwwww! How cute. What a sweetie pie. Great picture Ellie.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just took these pictures:

Here's a group photo of the five, the one in the upper left hand corner 
has markings on her face and back EXACTLY like Bramble's if this one is 
a girl (let's hope) then she will be called Bracken (I was wanting to get 
three buns when i adopted B &amp; B, i didn't get three, just B &amp; B and i was
going to name the third doe i wanted Bracken.) The names kind of go 
along, Bramble, Briar Bracken, that was the whole point, lol. 






Here's a picture of one of the two black/chestnut colored kits we have:






All in all, there are two black/chesnuts, two white and the one 
that is a broken white just like Brambie......

Love,

Ellie &amp; Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits


----------



## Cinnabun (Apr 15, 2005)

Kanye, MJ.. lmao i love those names! i think wheni get another pet im gonna name it Kanye.. (Kon-yay) i love that name!and hes my fav. rapper! Lmao


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh how did I miss this?!?Congratulations Ellie and Bramble! Poor Bramble must behalfnekkid after pulling all that fur.LOLThey are allso healthylooking. Sheturned out to be a greatmommy.It would be so coolif the one thatlooked like her turned out to be a girl.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Here's a picture of one of the two black/chestnut colored kits we have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very Nice and clear pictures Ellie!

Just to help out a bit... Itlooks like you've got a Broken Black, 2 Lilac's and 2 REW's (Red EyedWhites). 

Take Care &amp; Good Luck with them! 

~Sunshine


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote:*

Very Nice and clear pictures Ellie!

Just to help out a bit... Itlooks like you've got a Broken Black, 2 Lilac's and 2 REW's (Red EyedWhites). 

Take Care &amp; Good Luck with them! 

~Sunshine

**********************

Thank you sunshine, could you explain what details make them Lilac andREW...i know REW stands for Red Eyed White, but what are thequalifications?

Elllie &amp; Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've found another name that i'm definitly naminga doe...Brea (Bray-uh)....it's a gorgeous name, and it's myFavorite....Brea, MJ and Bracken...lol Here's a better picture:









~Ellie &amp; Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> *SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote:*
> 
> Very Nice and clear pictures Ellie!
> 
> ...




Sure, I can explain...

The broken Black is pretty obvious... ithas broken type markings and compared to the other 2 colored babies,it's color closely resembles Black. I know it's not aChestnut or Castor (Same color) because it doesn't have any "Agouti"markings (White around the eyes at the lids.

The REW's are easy to pick out... theyare born looking Pink. You can easily tell in the picturethat they are pink all over.

The Lilacs... same as with the BrokenBlack, has no agouti markings (Again, lack of white/pink inside theears, at the eyes and on belly). Lilacs are born with a sortof "Silvery" look to them... as best as I can describe it.

Lilac is a Dilute color of Chocolate asBlue is a Dilute color of Black. The babies would have a muchdarker skin tone if they were a Blue though. 

I hope this helps,
Sunshine


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

So the two all pink ones are REWS.

The two "black" looking kits are...lilac?

And the one that is all pink with some "black" around the eyes and in various spots is the broken black?

Thanks,

Ellie and the Buns


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> So the two all pink ones are REWS.
> 
> The two "black" looking kits are...lilac?
> 
> ...


Yes Ma'am. You've got it right.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think that my favorite "part" of thekitsis their ears, they're just so precious. Thanks fo allyour help Sunnie...now i can "wow" the judes. 

Alright, MORE pictures:











Ellie and the Buns


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats again and I love that chubby "dark"one!! The one closest to the right! He/she is just adorable!! I thinkthat onw is my favrite!! It could change as they get fur though! 

P.S. more individual pictures please


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

I adore all the babies. I am so thrilled for you. I love all the pictures. I like this one the best so far.







I can't express how happy I am for you. You waited so long for this day. 

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks, Tina. That's actually the picture that ihave as my computer desktop background!!! They're all so adorable, i'mgonna throw a major fit when it comes time to sell two ofthem.......mustn't think of that, that's a few monthsaway......they're only a day and a half old! lol...

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wish I lived closer or I would take one for sure. They are adorable but then so are their parents.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 16, 2005)

Are you sure i can't sneak one over to ya Tina?...i'm sure more buns will always be welcome at your house!!!

How can you make sure that the buns are getting enough milk from MammaBunny? This is my only concern right now, they all look pretty healthyand the nest is very warm....

Ellie &amp; the Buns


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 16, 2005)

Usually they will have VERY full tummies in themorning. Check on them in the morning and see if they look like theyswallowed a ping pong ball, that usually means that they are being fedwell.

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 16, 2005)

I wish I did have a way. I'd take aBramble and Briar baby in a heartbeat. Look at how cute they are. NuffSaid lol. I love the one next to Little Bramble. Gray with a pink neckaawww.






Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 16, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I wish I did have a way. I'd take a Bramble andBriar baby in a heartbeat. Look at how cute they are. Nuff Said lol. Ilove the one next to Little Bramble. Gray with a pink neckaahttp://www.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, ya, they're a such dolls, the runt of the litter is one of thelittle REWs...see the lilac that has his/her face covered by a REW?She/he's such a cutie, look at the chubby stomach!

Ellie &amp; the Buns


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 16, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> Usually they will have VERY full tummies in the morning.Check on them in the morning and see if they look like they swallowed aping pong ball, that usually means that they are being fedwell.





> ~Amy


Thanks, so if they've got horribly sunken in bellies then i need tohold Bramble and let them feed? They've got rather large stomachs,they're just not really big......i guess i will check in the morning tomake sure.....

Ellie &amp; the BUNS


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 17, 2005)

The babies are adorable, you said you haveanother couple of months before you have to sell 2 - i have less than aweek before mine go! Enjoy them why you can - they're so sweet!

Leanne


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> The babies are adorable, you said you have another couple ofmonths before you have to sell 2 - i have less than a week before minego! Enjoy them why you can - they're so sweet!
> 
> Leanne


Ahhh, i hope you've found good homes for them all!

It's all good, i checked on the babies when i got home from church,they're all well-fed, they've gotten in a lot more fur, so i'm headedout to take more pictures...

Ellie &amp; the Buns


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

I went out and took these pictures....let's see if my attachmenting will work! LOL



Ellie


----------



## northerndancer (Apr 17, 2005)

Aww cute...little markings coming through on his fur.

Bless those little ones. HOpe mum is doing well!

ND


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

I just took one of THE cutest photos, EVER!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Of Ellie, they are adorable. They aresome seriously sweet babies. How do you get anything done? Way to cuteand Bramble is being such a good Mommy. I am so happy for you.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how you post in a single thread more than one attachment? Thanks.

Here's pictures of the four other kits:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

More of Little Bramble:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 17, 2005)

Bramble Briar86 wrote:


> *ayglnu13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Usually theywill have VERY full tummies in the morning. Check on them in themorning and see if they look like they swallowed a ping pong ball, thatusually means that they are being fed well.
> ...



Yes, Ellie. 

They shouldn't look shrunken or shriveled. Just as Amy said, theyshould all have fat round bellies - like they swallowed a ping pongball. 

If they appear shriveled, they'll need you to step in and help themmake sure they're nourished. I wouldn't worry about that at this pointthough because Bramble seems to be a great mom. She knows what she'sdoing, as long as all the babies stay in the nest, and you make sure tocheck on them each morning, I'm betting all will be well.

I love them all. 

-Carolyn


----------



## herobunnylover (Apr 17, 2005)

I wouldn't hold the bunnies yet. You should wait until they have fur and open their eyes.

Paiten


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

herobunnylover wrote:


> I wouldn't hold the bunnies yet. You should wait until they have fur and open their eyes.
> 
> Paiten


It's actually a good idea to handle the kits when they're that young ifthe doe knows you and is comfortable with your sent on the kits, ithelps get the kits used to human smell and you can check on them forany abnormalities and to see that they are well-fed and have over-allgood health...

I literally stood, leaning into Bramble's cage for an hour today! Shehopped in the nest box and i got to see her feed them for the firsttime! Those babies squirmed as fast as they could over to her!

When she was done and hopped out i took two of them and their stomachswere HUGE!!! I really doubt if i could even sell ONE of these kits,they're too much of my babies....

Ellie & the Buns


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

You are so lucky. You take the cutestpictures of them. I am so scared I'd be like you're feeling..I can'tsell these babies uh uh. Do you have to? I'm not trying to causetrouble just wondering?

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 18, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> You are so lucky. You take the cutest pictures of them.I am so scared I'd be like you're feeling..I can't sell these babies uhuh. Do you have to? I'm not trying to cause trouble justwondering?
> 
> Tina


Unless i can prove to the parents that me having these bunnies is alife or death situation (which it is, DUH! lol) and that they won't eatmuch feed if we give them as much timothy hay as they wish...if thatfails...then yes, two **sniff, sniff** have to go.......i REALLY hope ican convince them otherwise...lets hope i can!

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi, I love those pictures!! Especially of the onewhere they are laying the the grass... How old are they now? I know itis a little early but do you know if you will keep Bramble Jr.? I hopeeverything is going well. What should you do if the mom does not wantyou to touch the babies?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 18, 2005)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> I know it is a little early but do you know if youwill keep Bramble Jr.?





> What shouldyou do if the mom does not want you to touch the babies?


Generally if the momma doesn't want you to touch them you handle themonce a day for a short amount of timeuntil the mom is okaywith you handling them or until they're of weaning age...

I've already got two hutches that i'm looking into buying for the fivenew buns....hopefully i can keep them all, if not, i'll probably sellone of the lilacs and one of the REWs...idk, it all depends on who ihave that "special bond" with....i'm already favoring that Lil' Brambleheavily....very heavily actually....

The kits have moved to the front of the nest box, i've heard that thisis because they're too warm in the back of the nest box? Correct??? 

They're so adorable, since they're in the front now, i can just standand watch them squirm over each other for hours! it's amazing!

~Ellie~Bramble~Briar~the~Kits


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's piccy of the Poppa


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's a piccy of the Momma


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so glad your kits are doing great!My kits are sooo old *almost 3 weeks*  they really grow up fast!!!Just this morning one of the kits was on the couch with me and he wasrunning back and fourth over the entire couch, he was sooo happy hekept doing mini binkies, he is soo fast! It is so cool to watch themgrow up 

~Amy


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 18, 2005)

I love the picture of Bramble, how cute.Briar is just such a cutie. I hope your parents let you keep them all.I really wish we lived closer because I would take one or twoin a heartbeat. They are all so sweet looking. Kiss all the noses forme ok.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 18, 2005)

They are soooooo cute. I have never seen baby buns born like that in person. I love Brambles 4 lil black dots on its back.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 19, 2005)

Ohhh ! The Daddy is SO handsome !! I love the agouti "natural" coloured buns !!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 19, 2005)

The kits are much, much larger, with TONS morefur, they're so cute and adorable, i can't help but stand out there dayafter day.......i know it's been asked a ton, but what's a good planfor feeding, like oats and pellets and such???

Ellie &amp; the Buns


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Apr 20, 2005)

awww, they are so adorable - cant wait to seemore pics!One of mine has gone now and another is goingtomorrow! But i can see them whenever i want which makes everythingbetter! Glad they're doing well

Leanne


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 20, 2005)

.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow, Ellie, you must be pyshic lol. I wasjust going to ask you how the adorable babies are doing and ask formore pictures.

They look incredible. What are you feeding them? They are getting so big so fast. How do you get anything done? 

Briar still being a love bug? Bramble is such a great littleMom. Kiss all the bunnies for me. Oh and Jer said he's bunny nappingthe little white one lol.

Tina


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, they are so cute!! I love Lilac... How do youknow that REW is not going to be a BEW? Just wondering... because ofparents or something? So how are they? How old are they?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 22, 2005)

bunnylover- you can see the explanation that Sunnie gave to me

The kits are doing great the are a week and one day old, they've gotthe LARGEST tummies. They're diffenitly not weaned at that age, lmbo.They're still on mommy's milk. They've got TONS more hair and are doinggreat! It was washed out in the picture but the two lilacs have THEmost Beautiful coloring i've ever seen.

Briar's doing great, he was mad at me for a little while because imoved him back up into the cage, he was annoying Brambie so much that iput up boards so he couldn't see her. Still a big SweetHeart though. 

Ellie


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2005)

The babies arebeautiful! I can't tell for certain, but the"lilac" might be a sable point. Matthew's little Polish are 5days old. I'm going to have him sex them tomorrow and see ifhe agrees with me. (I think there are 2 little girls and 4 boys).

Pam


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 22, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> The babies are beautiful! Ican't tell for certain, but the "lilac" might be a sablepoint. Matthew's little Polish are 5 days old. I'mgoing to have him sex them tomorrow and see if he agrees with me. (Ithink there are 2 little girls and 4 boys).
> 
> Pam


Okay, Pam. You'll be able to tell for certain when they're older, correct? 

Have fun with those babies, Pam!

Ellie


----------



## CMiska (Apr 23, 2005)

That is indeed a beautiful kodakmoment. When are the babies due? Congratulationsfrom one bunny grandma to another


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 24, 2005)

Their eyes are OPENING!!!!!! One of the REWs hasher/his eyes open, they're so darn precious!!! I'm really excited, ican't wait for the rest of them! They grow so fast!

Ellie & the Menagerie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 25, 2005)

*~*!*~*Bump*~*!*~*

Ellie


----------



## LindseyandKen (Apr 25, 2005)

I WANT MORE WRIGGLLLIIIIEEEEESSSSSS! SQUEALthey're so lovely! I'd forgotton what wrigglies and wobblies were like,with mine being so huge now! Bramble, they're lush! And the haycarrying pic too: what a classic!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations Ellie!!

How awesome for you. When do we get to see pictures? I am so thrilled for you.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 25, 2005)

Would anyone think it too weird to name one ofthe kits Wormwood :?(Bitterness)....i found it in Revelations, there'salways a kit(or in any batch of animals)with a "sour"attitude...i figured it would fit that personallity.......it's one ofthose odd but VERY fitting names......like the time i named my brownand orange fish Taco....hmmmmm......already decided....lmbo, Wormwoodit is...

Ellie


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wheres the pics?? I would like to see more pictures of them now...


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 27, 2005)

More pictures comingI'll go out and take them when i get my Student Council Essay done.

Ellie


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 28, 2005)

I think Wormwood was also a character in C.S. Lewis' book "Screwtape Letters".

Peg


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 29, 2005)

PICTURES!!!














The above were two seperate pictures of the REWs

Here's an ADORABLE picture of the sweetest REW:






Here's Brambie on a walk, glad to get away from the Kits and out of the cage!






Elllie- more pictures loading!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh how they have grown. W:shock:W. Theyare precious. I love the second picture.That little one looks ready torun. Brable looks so cute in her walker. Great pictures Ellie

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 29, 2005)

OMGosh, i put all five babies in Briar's cage(excluding mama, Briar was in the spare cage) and they would gallumphand eat some hay and then run back and sniff/cuddle/or nibble me, TOOcute!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh how absolutely adorable. I can't getover how much they have grown. They are just sweeties. I bet you werehaving as much fun as the babies lol. I know I would.

Any news on if you get to keep them all or are you still working on it?

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 30, 2005)

No news really, but! I did show my mom thebunnies and i think that if i can hit her soft-spot for cute, fuzzythings, i can keep them all!

Ellie


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT (Apr 30, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> it can be SOOO hard to raise babies, esp. if their mom doesnt like them :?
> 
> ~Amy
> 
> Make sure you know what your getting into before youbreed.


...*i support tat... i was caughtoff-guard when my doe got pregnant. well the ordeal is not over yetthough... the babies are born...my doe is learning to feed &amp;care/ love her new bies..her is a picture of baby Pinky &amp; babyRolly.*


----------



## BaBy_rAbBiT (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> MorepicturescomingI'll go out and take them when i get my Student Council Essaydone.
> 
> Ellie


hi Bramble..the babies are so cute.......


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi, Your bunnies are so cute!! I love the little REW!!


----------



## klajeunesse (May 1, 2005)

I was just woundering if anyone can tell me whenwe know when our bunny will have her babies. She has pulled out fur andmade a nest. I am new at this so I don't know what to do with her. Orif the babies are okor what to look for. Can someone tell mesomething.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 1, 2005)

*klajeunesse wrote:*


> I was just woundering if anyone can tell me when we knowwhen our bunny will have her babies. She has pulled out fur and made anest. I am new at this so I don't know what to do with her. Or if thebabies are okor what to look for. Can someone tell mesomething.


It's 31-35 days gestation, on the 28th day of pregnancy put in a nestbox, you can tell if she's pregnant by palpating(use your left hand,feel her abdomen for "grapes."

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (May 3, 2005)

The babies are doing great! My dad even agreedthat they're the cutest thing he's ever seen! I think it's final, ihave to give up twoPray that i don't!

Ellie


----------

